# SUCHE automatische Lüftersteuerung min. 5 Kanal



## atik (13. November 2009)

*SUCHE automatische Lüftersteuerung min. 5 Kanal*

hallo

suche für ein pc eine lüftersteuerung. das wird die erste lüftersteuerung sein dich ich einbaue und in betriebnehme. kenne mich deswegen auch nicht besonders gut damit aus.
habe auf geizhals mehrere gefunden: zalman und sycthe kaze master, nzxt,..
aber bei allen steht das die lüfter manuell geregelt werden. ich bräuchte eins, welches bei zu hoher temperatur den pc kühlt und unter eine bestimmte temperatur bringt. danach sollten die lüfter langsamer oder garnicht drehen. die einzelnen lüfter sollten unabhängig von einander betrieben werden.

eins noch, habe noch einen alten lüfter drinnen, dieser hat einen schalter, welchen man auf high, normal und low stellen kann und es gehen nur 2 drähte an den stecker. kann der geregelt werden oder brauche ich einen neuen lüfter.


----------



## JC88 (13. November 2009)

*AW: SUCHE automatische Lüftersteuerung min. 5 Kanal*

Also ich habe das Kaze Master von Scythe. Das ist allerdings nicht automatisch, sondern da muss man alles manuell machen. es gibt aber glaube ich das ganze mit der gleichen coolen optik auch in automatisch...scythe kaze master aze? oder wars irgendwas mit server? vlt kennt das teil hier ja jemand, denn von der optik her ist das echt die beste steuerung die es gibt finde ich!


----------



## Udel0272 (13. November 2009)

*AW: SUCHE automatische Lüftersteuerung min. 5 Kanal*

Was darf der spass denn kosten???


----------



## atik (13. November 2009)

*AW: SUCHE automatische Lüftersteuerung min. 5 Kanal*

zuerst danke für die tipps
was ich auf geizhals gesehen habe sind die preis so zwischen 30-40. also würde ich 30-40 euro ausgeben.

habe 2 gefunden:
Scythe Kaze Server schwarz, 5.25" Lüftersteuerung (KS01-BK) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich
NZXT Sentry 2 Lüftersteuerung 5.25" 5-Kanal Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich

was sagt ihr dazu?
finde das das nzxt besser ausschaut, aber ich frag mich wie gut das mit dem touchscreen funktioniert


----------



## Adler (13. November 2009)

*AW: SUCHE automatische Lüftersteuerung min. 5 Kanal*

Hallo,

die Scythe Kaze Server ist nicht automatisch. Kaze Serie ist allgemein nicht automatisch, wird jeweils über Poti gesteuert vom Anwender.

Die NZXT Sentry 2 hätte automatik dabei. Wenn Du dich etwas gedulden könntest, kann ich Dir dazu nächste Woche mehr sagen. Habe die derzeit hier als Testgerät liegen. Muss aber bis nächste Woche warten, bis ich meinen Arbeitsspeicher bekomme, dann kann ich die Kiste zusammen bauen.

Ansonsten werfe ich hier mal noch eine im Raum, 5 Kanäle: NZXT Sentry LX Lüftersteuerung 5.25" 5-Kanal Hat auch automatik dabei.


----------



## atik (13. November 2009)

*AW: SUCHE automatische Lüftersteuerung min. 5 Kanal*

danke, aber der nzxt sentry lx ist mir zu gross(nimmt zuviel platz weg).
laut hersteller ist der Scythe Kaze Server automatisch
Kaze Server 5,25: Scythe EU GmbH



> ntelligente Lüftersteuerung und Temperaturüberwachung:
> Mit dem Kaze Server lassen sich vier Lüfter unabhängig voneinander steuern, sowie vier Temperaturen (wahlweise in °C und °F) überwachen. Zusätzlich zum manuellen Steuerung der Lüftergeschwindigkeit über vier Drehregler verfügt der Kaze Server Fancontroller über einen vollautomatischen und einem semi-automatischen Betriebsmodus.
> 
> AUTO-Modus: Kaze Server schaltet den Lüfter ab, sofern die Differenz zur real vorherrschenden Temperatur zur selbst definierten Regel-Temperatur stark unterschritten wird.
> ...


----------



## Schnitzel (14. November 2009)

*AW: SUCHE automatische Lüftersteuerung min. 5 Kanal*

Welches Mainboard soll denn verbaut werden bzw ist verbaut.
Wenn genug regelbare Anschlüsse vorhanden sind ginge das ganze auch per Software zum Nulltarif.


----------



## FortunaGamer (14. November 2009)

*AW: SUCHE automatische Lüftersteuerung min. 5 Kanal*

Eine Automatische Steuerung ist schwer zu bekommen ich würde dir zu einer normalen Raten die kann man selber Regeln das ist das einfachste was du machen kannst. Ich habe die Zalman ZM-MFC1 Plus  bin damit sehr zufrieden. Wenn ich übertakte setzte ich die Lüfter hoch uns sonst laufen die auf dem Minimum.


----------



## atik (14. November 2009)

*AW: SUCHE automatische Lüftersteuerung min. 5 Kanal*

als mainboard ist ein asus p6t se verbaut, dieser hat nur 2 lüfter steuerungen und eine steuerung für netzteillüfter.
früher wurden die lüfter vom netzteil gesteuert, aber dieser ist jetzt defekt und das neue netzteil(cosair hx 520w) kann das nicht(habe beim kauf nicht daran gedacht). 
habe nicht vor das ganze zu übertakten. der cpu wird im normalbetrieb durch ein asus tool runtergetaktet nur in spielen wird, das ganze mit maximaler leistung betrieben. während den spielen sollen die regeler dem entsprechend kühlen. möchte hier nicht jedesmal das ganze umstellen.


----------



## Schnitzel (14. November 2009)

*AW: SUCHE automatische Lüftersteuerung min. 5 Kanal*

Darf ich mal Fragen welche Hardware du verbaut hast?
Normalerweise sollte es reichen max zwei Gehäuselüfter@ 800U/pm einzusetzen die nach meiner Erfahrung auch nicht geregelt werden brauchen.
Dann könntest du die Regelung des CPU-Lüfters dem Mainbord überlassen oder halt das ganze über Speedfan regeln.


----------



## Olstyle (14. November 2009)

*AW: SUCHE automatische Lüftersteuerung min. 5 Kanal*

Richtig vollautomatisch mit einstellbaren Temperatur->Drehzahl Verläufen etc. bekommst du deine Lüfter erst mit sowas gesteuert:
mCubed T-Balancer bigNG
Das BigNG hat zwar "nur" 4 Anschlüsse, kann diese aber komplett unabhängig ansteuern und je Kanal auch deutlich mehr als einen Standardlüfter befeuern.


Billigere "automatische" Steuerungen können maximal versuchen einen festen Temperaturwert um jeden Preis zu halten und werden meist schon von einer einfachen Mobo-Lösung gnadenlos übervorteilt.


----------



## Chucky1978 (14. November 2009)

*AW: SUCHE automatische Lüftersteuerung min. 5 Kanal*

ich hype einfach mal meine eigene hardware, auch wenn ich vom T-Balancer genausoviel gutes wie schlechtes gehört habe, aber NUR Vorteile gibts nicht.

Aquacomputer Aquaero.. mit Display oder als LT-Version, je nach belieben


----------



## atik (15. November 2009)

*AW: SUCHE automatische Lüftersteuerung min. 5 Kanal*

danke für die zahlreichen tipps.

cpu ist ein icore 7 920
gpu gtx 285
gehäuse antec three hundred

normalerweise reichen die 2 lüfter vom gehäuse aus, es wird auch mit denen nicht heiß im gehäuse. aber mein bruder wollte lüfter mit leds, deswegen habe ich ihm 4 lüfter mit leds gekauft. jetzt laufen die dauernd (nachdem netzteiltausch). deswegen hätte ich etwas mit dem ich diese runterdrosseln kann. damit er nicht damit herum spielen muss, hätte gerne eine lüftersteuerung, welche die steuerung selber durchführt.

mit den beiden zu letzt empfohlenen kann ich nichts anfangen. die sind für wasserkühlung oder? zumindestens habe ich das laut beschreibung so verstanden.


----------



## Olstyle (15. November 2009)

*AW: SUCHE automatische Lüftersteuerung min. 5 Kanal*

Zumindest der T-Balancer ist in der Ausgangsform kein bisschen auf Wakü ausgelegt. Das ist einfach nur ein Controller der über USB programmiert werden kann und dann nach deinen vorgaben automatisch Lüfter steuert. Aufgrund seiner hohen Leistung kann man damit aber auch Pumpen regeln und, da sie sich in der Bauform nicht unterschieden, Wassersensoren statt der mitgelieferten Foliensensoren anschließen. Die einzig wirklich Wakü spezifische Hardware, nämlich Durchflusssensoren, unterstützt er in der Ausgangsversion noch nicht ein mal.

Das Aquaero ist zwar von einem Wakü-Hersteller, wurde aber in erster Linie für die Regelung der Lüfter in so einem System entworfen wobei es reichlich egal ist ob die auf einem Radiator oder einem Luftkühler oder an einem Gehäuse montiert sind  .

Richtig gute Steuerungen werden halt in erster Linie von Waküusern benutzt da diese in der Regel mehr Wert auf niedrige Lautstärke legen und ihnen das auch mehr wert ist. Nur wie schon geschrieben ist es der Steuerung halt reichlich egal wo der Lüfter hängt und mit was für einem Temp-Sensor genau gemessen wurde, sie verbindet nur deren Geschwindigkeit und Temperatur.

Der Volständigkeit halber seien dann auch gleich noch Alphacools Heatmaster und Innovateks Fan-O-Matic(traditionell hoffnungslos überteuert) genannt. Wieder beides Produkte von Wakü-Herstellern aber auch für jede andere Temepratursteuerung geeignet.


Dass du bei deinem Problem aber überhaupt eine intelligente Steuerung brauchst bin ich mir nicht so sicher. Imho würde es reichen die LED-Lüfter über Adapter auf 7V(oder sogar 5V) zu bringen wenn du doch eh mehr als genug Luftdurchsatz im System hast.


----------



## atik (17. November 2009)

*AW: SUCHE automatische Lüftersteuerung min. 5 Kanal*

@Olstyle danke für den tipp mit dem adapter. hab heute ein adapter 12v auf 5v gekauft und der lüfter ist leise geworden und die led leuchtet. werde das jetzt mit den anderen lüfter machen. habe mir eine menge geld gespart mit dem tipp. danke nochmal


----------

